
This Is Your Brain on Adventure (2009) - sytelus
http://www.outsideonline.com/1896581/your-brain-adventure
======
zzalpha
Well that's disappointing. I hoped this was about fMRI for folks playing
Adventure:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventure_%281979_video_game%2...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adventure_%281979_video_game%29)

~~~
robert_tweed
I thought exactly the same thing, but I was expecting this one:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_Cave_Adventure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colossal_Cave_Adventure)

To me that would have been a million times more interesting than this article.

~~~
clock_tower
And we wonder why there's an obesity epidemic!

